# Hammer attacker in SD was an Uber driver



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.10news.com/news/man-arrested-in-connection-with-brutal-north-park-hammer-attack-011717


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

Brings new meaning to Hammer Time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> Brings new meaning to Hammer Time.


" Can't touch this " !



DriverX said:


> http://www.10news.com/news/man-arrested-in-connection-with-brutal-north-park-hammer-attack-011717


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

So does Uber and CheckR get a pass for now as the attacker may not have had a previous criminal record? Or did Uber and their "industry Leading " background check company let another slip through the cracks and drop the ball yet again? Does  either really care ?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Is any background check capable of predicting future activity?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nowhere in that article does it state he was an Uber driver.

But so what if he was.

Do we need to know if everyone that commits a crime is an Uber driver ? 

Does driving for Uber make you predisposed to committing random crimes in the future ?

What about if he had a Sam's club card ?

What about if he ate Cheerios in the morning ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do we need to know if everyone that commits a crime is an Uber driver ?


The odds heavily favor that. Most crimes are committed by minimum wage workers or the unemployed. 
On the next episode of Cops we'll hear the dispatcher say "white male, 6', 170#, brown hair, blue T-shirt, brown shorts and he's an Uber driver. Considered armed and dangerous."


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Dude had a pulse. Of course he was an Uber driver.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

DriverX said:


> http://www.10news.com/news/man-arrested-in-connection-with-brutal-north-park-hammer-attack-011717


Maybe be was driven to it because he drove for uber, and being so frustrated by uber for too long, he snapped. I know I am not the sweet thing I used to be, my BS tolerance level is getting very low in the last few months. Being exposed to the riders that irritate you, and judge you unfairly, and uber corporate insanity of treating drivers like scum, he just couldn't take it anymore. Something's gotta give.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nowhere in that article does it state he was an Uber driver.
> 
> But so what if he was.
> 
> ...


It was breaking news on TV, it happened the day before so they didn't have the latest online. look it up


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

So this disgruntled uber driver was driven to "hammer".


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Is it the same hammer guy who hammered his Uber passenger in 2014?


MSUGrad9902 said:


> Is any background check capable of predicting future activity?


In Philip K Dick's world, yes. You just need the right drugs.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Dude had a pulse. Of course he was an Uber driver.


Really. What, we're supposed to believe he's the one person in the country not signed up yet? By the way, if that's true tell him to call me. I'll get him a referral code


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> So does Uber and CheckR get a pass for now as the attacker may not have had a previous criminal record? Or did Uber and their "industry Leading " background check company let another slip through the cracks and drop the ball yet again? Does either really care ?


What is the relevance of this to the fact that this person was a fUber driver?....crimes occur every day and from people that work at various jobs.... Is the local supermarket responsible when one of there employees commits a crime?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Nowhere in that article does it state he was an Uber driver.
> 
> But so what if he was.
> 
> ...


Driving for uber makes you predisposed for a mental breakdown. It starts with their rating system. It continues to their peice of shit riders. It ends with a pat on the back insteaf of a tip and it requires help from a ****ing script reader.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Being a hammer wielding assailant is only out done for style and panache by a good old fashion axe wielding maniac.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Is any background check capable of predicting future activity?


If we had 3 precogs, we could have a PreCrime division to take care of this.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Maybe the surge finally got to him and he wanna hammer somebody for it


----------



## roadwarrior2016 (Nov 10, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Is any background check capable of predicting future activity?


Only in the Minority Report.


----------

